# Shingles Vaccine



## CGar (Sep 17, 2013)

My daughter has Type 1 and her Gran has just had Shingles vaccine and been told to avoid anyone with compromised immune system.   Do we need to avoid?  She has had chicken pox.


----------



## bev (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi CGar,

I would say yes. I had chicken pox three times as a child and also got shingles when I was 21 - and my dad also had it so feel I might have got it off him although cant be certain as it can be caused through stress. I cant remember the incubation period but think its before the spots appear so it could be your child has already been exposed to it without you knowing.Bev


----------



## Redkite (Sep 17, 2013)

No need to avoid.  People with type 1 don't have weak immune systems, this applies to people for example who are having chemotherapy or drugs for transplants.


----------



## bev (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi CGar,

I mis-read your post!I thought you had said that Gran has shingles rather than the vaccine so different reply. I doubt there is any risk at all as its a teeny tiny amount of the infection that is given and in any case - like Redkite said - the immune system isnt weakened.Bev


----------

